# New Holland/ Toro Does anyone know...



## ropari (Sep 17, 2003)

Does anyone know if the Toro attachments, for the 264-266-268 Toro series, can be interchanged and used on the New Holland LS series without modification? So far, no dealers have been able to answer this question for me. Thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The double bagger attachments look different. There is not info. out there to compare. Have you logged onto New Holland and Toro's web sites and emailed them this question?


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

I asked a new holland dealer about that and was told yes that the LS and Toro 200 series implements are interchangeable and Toro corp. also has told me that they will work on either tractor.


----------

